# Any fellow Fat Furs here?



## Sedit (Jun 13, 2008)

Just thought it'd be awesome to have a Fat-Roll Roll Call.  So stand up (or try to, if you can) and be counted!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 13, 2008)

Do you mean fat fursona's or the real us?


----------



## Sedit (Jun 13, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Do you mean fat fursona's or the real us?



Hmmm...I suppose either, or both is cool


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 13, 2008)

My fursona differes from me in that respect, the real me is overweight, however not by a HUGE amount, i mean i do not have "spare tires" just my gut arrives everywhere before i do xD so i am never late!


----------



## Sedit (Jun 13, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> ..... just my gut arrives everywhere before i do xD so i am never late!



ROFL!!! I gotta remember that one!!!!


i'm big IRL...6'2", and somewhere between 340-360lbs

My fursona is about the same....but often goes WAAAAY beyond, given certain scenarios


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 13, 2008)

I worked out i am around 200lbs, but i could be a bit more, i really need to find some bathroom scales and check my weight, i am also 5'4"


----------



## ExTo (Jun 13, 2008)

I like chubby people, but not those grossly overweight, and myself am kind of plump (hovering on the Normal-to-Overweight of the BMI, can cross it back and forth in the same day actually... fortunately still far from Obese).

Does that count?


----------



## eevachu (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm a bit round around the midsection, but nothing too over the top, I'd say my fursona is about the same as I am.


----------



## Sedit (Jun 14, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I like chubby people, but not those grossly overweight, and myself am kind of plump (hovering on the Normal-to-Overweight of the BMI, can cross it back and forth in the same day actually... fortunately still far from Obese).
> 
> Does that count?



Ummmm....hmmmm....I suppose?

It actually never occured to me set criteria.  Awww, hell.....I hate responsibility.......


----------



## ExTo (Jun 14, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Ummmm....hmmmm....I suppose?
> 
> It actually never occured to me set criteria.  Awww, hell.....I hate responsibility.......



XD Haha don't feel forced to feel like you have to set criterias, it's too subjective anyway. 

Bah, I say! Bah!


----------



## HTtheCB (Jun 14, 2008)

About 5'11, 215 pounds. I like my weight, any more would suck for me, and any less is meh.


----------



## Valanori (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm 5'9", 270, Fursona is significantly less. Basically he's where I'm trying to get to


----------



## Bambi (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm 6'3" and 190lbs ... got some around the midsection here; trying to work it off tho.

Not big, sorta slender, with some flab here and there XD.


----------



## Nalo (Jun 14, 2008)

im 5'9" and i weigh 190lbs yup im fat


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Jun 14, 2008)

6'4" and 165lbs, working off a little flab off the midsection but I don't really care that much


----------



## Monak (Jun 15, 2008)

Fursona: 12'8 and 750 pounds RL: 5'9 and one at a time


----------



## Sedit (Jun 15, 2008)

wow...you guys are ALL skinny compared to me!  Since we're all sharing...I'm around 6'2", 350lbs give or take


----------



## Monak (Jun 15, 2008)

Sedit said:


> wow...you guys are ALL skinny compared to me!  Since we're all sharing...I'm around 6'2", 350lbs give or take



not by much , you got about 5 inches and 25 pounds on me.


----------



## Monak (Jun 15, 2008)

Being big aint nothing though , the whole world makes it out to be that big people are the cause of the worlds problems and that we are all unhealthy and about to die.  I walk five miles a day and eat healthy diet , but I don't lose weight.  For some reason I can build muscle , but can only lose as much as I gain in muscle so I stay about the same.  I have doctors tell me I won't live to see 30 when they first look at me and then scratch their heads when they get all the test results back.  I've heard people mention the BMI scale in the thread , but what people don't realize about it is that the satistics aren't put out by regular doctors , but a highly paid group of specialists employed by the FDA , who in turn is paid by the drug lobbyists , who in turn are funded by all the health food and gym nuts to protect their trendy products from FDA sanctions.  It is an endless cycle that leaves statistics like the Body Mass Index bloated and falsified.  real studies are now showing that overweight people are less likely to contract heart disease then thinner people.  They have also found because overweight people get sick more often then thinner people they will have immunities to germs and viruses when they reach old age that the thinner people won't have.  I personally think the world would be a better place without skinny people.


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2008)

Monak said:


> I personally think the world would be a better place without skinny people.



Well fuck you too.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 15, 2008)

5"7' (I'm short)  and I weigh 270 last time I checked. But I'm quite healthy and unusually bouncy. I need to focus more on moving my feet and not my mouth.


----------



## Takun (Jun 15, 2008)

6'8" 285.  Wanting to lose quite a bit.  Used to be a twig before middle school.


----------



## Sedit (Jun 15, 2008)

Monak said:


> Being big aint nothing though , the whole world makes it out to be that big people are the cause of the worlds problems and that we are all unhealthy and about to die.  I walk five miles a day and eat healthy diet , but I don't lose weight.  For some reason I can build muscle , but can only lose as much as I gain in muscle so I stay about the same.  I have doctors tell me I won't live to see 30 when they first look at me and then scratch their heads when they get all the test results back.  I've heard people mention the BMI scale in the thread , but what people don't realize about it is that the satistics aren't put out by regular doctors , but a highly paid group of specialists employed by the FDA , who in turn is paid by the drug lobbyists , who in turn are funded by all the health food and gym nuts to protect their trendy products from FDA sanctions.  It is an endless cycle that leaves statistics like the Body Mass Index bloated and falsified.  real studies are now showing that overweight people are less likely to contract heart disease then thinner people.  They have also found because overweight people get sick more often then thinner people they will have immunities to germs and viruses when they reach old age that the thinner people won't have.  I personally think the world would be a better place without skinny people.



BMI is total bullshit.  It was invented by a French mathmetician with no actual medical documentation to back it up...which is why it was discredited by the medical field for almost a century, til it was recently revived as yet another anti-fat propaganda.  I do, however, disagree with your last sentence...differences make the world go round...although, I'd say skinny people who PERSECUTE fat people suck.  Persecution of any form sucks IMO


----------



## Sedit (Jun 15, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> 6'8" 285.  Wanting to lose quite a bit.  Used to be a twig before middle school.



DAYUM! Your a tall one!


----------



## Monak (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm not saying we'd be better off without skinny people like I wish them dead or something , I meant they would be better off if they stopped caring what the world thought of them and lived life like it was worth living as there own instead caring what some jackasses in hollywood think.   So be happy everyone and enjoy life , we only get so much.


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 15, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> 6'8" 285.  Wanting to lose quite a bit.  Used to be a twig before middle school.


JEEZ its not often i see people much taller than i am

6'2'' 240lbs 
im big but thats just more to love hehe
ive actualy lost weight too 
icecream doesent like me any more nor does milk


----------



## ExTo (Jun 15, 2008)

BMI favors skinny people? I had always been under the impression of the opposite, haha... I had always thought I was obese, so when the BMI told me "you're normal-bordering-overweight", it was a relief. Maybe that makes me tend to consider it a little bit too much, but I honestly was under the impression it was "easy" over plump people.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't care how big or small someone is, it is personality that catches my attention first.


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 15, 2008)

In RL, im like 6'0 137 lbs. My Fursona is like 4'8 700 lbs. cause i love fat furs


----------



## Sedit (Jun 15, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> In RL, im like 6'0 137 lbs. My Fursona is like 4'8 700 lbs. cause i love fat furs



Noice!!!  Got any pics of your fursona?


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 15, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Noice!!!  Got any pics of your fursona?



on my front page, it's me in my skinny fursona form. my fat form is coming soon, i got some people drawing some pics of it 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/arbiter25/


----------



## Arc (Jun 15, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> on my front page, it's me in my skinny fursona form. my fat form is coming soon, i got some people drawing some pics of it
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/arbiter25/



Awww...I love your fursona.<3

@topic:
Sorry, no Fat Fur here, I'm 6'0 and 163 lbs, my fursona is about the same.


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 15, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Awww...I love your fursona.<3
> 
> @topic:
> Sorry, no Fat Fur here, I'm 6'0 and 163 lbs, my fursona is about the same.



awwww, thanks hun ^_^


----------



## Takun (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah I like the kangaroo^_^


----------



## Sedit (Jun 15, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> on my front page, it's me in my skinny fursona form. my fat form is coming soon, i got some people drawing some pics of it
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/arbiter25/



Coolness.  I watched you, so I'll be seeing it when posted


----------



## Monak (Jun 15, 2008)

ExTo said:


> BMI favors skinny people? I had always been under the impression of the opposite, haha... I had always thought I was obese, so when the BMI told me "you're normal-bordering-overweight", it was a relief. Maybe that makes me tend to consider it a little bit too much, but I honestly was under the impression it was "easy" over plump people.



It's not that the BMI favors skinny people its just that they are finding that in most of the hight to weight ratios in the BMI are infact between 20-45 pounds under what it should be , and in some of the taller hights it can be under by as much as 80 pounds , plus its not even the original BMI scale anymore.  My best friend works for the US census bureau , he has seen reports about obesity with millions of dollars in research earmarked for them , then seen the same reports come back full of research from real studies.  

Funniest fact he ever found , 1 in 7 strippers catch some kind of virus from unsanatized dance poles and 1 in 60 of those cases it is a STD.


----------



## Requiem_Of_Life (Jun 15, 2008)

I am around 300lbs at 6ft, I have been told I move far to fast and no fat man should ever move like that lol


----------



## robomilk (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, fatfur here, you're already watching me too if I remember right =p
I don't use the forums much, so can take me a while to reply if you do.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jun 15, 2008)

Aye. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/judgement/

Real life? 5' 3", 85-ish lbs. The opposite.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 15, 2008)

heh, well i'm 5'10 and roughly 200-210lbs, fursona is the same as he's based off me


----------



## Sedit (Jun 15, 2008)

robomilk said:


> Yes, fatfur here, you're already watching me too if I remember right =p
> I don't use the forums much, so can take me a while to reply if you do.



Aye! I know ya'!


----------



## Sedit (Jun 15, 2008)

Requiem_Of_Life said:


> I am around 300lbs at 6ft, I have been told I move far to fast and no fat man should ever move like that lol



The better to raid other fridges' and make off with there stuffs!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 15, 2008)

aaaa


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 15, 2008)

holy hell I only weigh around 100 pounds, give or take some. >.<
I must be the smallest furry here!


----------



## Cold_Burn (Jun 15, 2008)

ah, im 6' 3" or 6' 4" 200lbs, i just hit 200 mark. I'm not really fat i guess. I work out sometimes. I really started to grow when i hit 10th grade. I do play hockey so i guess i not fat, but i am overweight, does that count?


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Jun 15, 2008)

Im about 6'0" and about 250 (I think..havent weighed myself in forever. May actually be around 225 now)


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jun 16, 2008)

Yup, heres a really fat fur *raises chubby paw*. ^^

...not IRL, though...


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jun 16, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> on my front page, it's me in my skinny fursona form. my fat form is coming soon, i got some people drawing some pics of it
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/arbiter25/


Totally just watched ya! ^^P


----------



## ExTo (Jun 16, 2008)

Well since everyone else does it  - 

5'8", 160 pounds.



Monak said:


> It's not that the BMI favors skinny people its just that they are finding that in most of the hight to weight ratios in the BMI are infact between 20-45 pounds under what it should be , and in some of the taller hights it can be under by as much as 80 pounds , plus its not even the original BMI scale anymore.  My best friend works for the US census bureau , he has seen reports about obesity with millions of dollars in research earmarked for them , then seen the same reports come back full of research from real studies.



That's possible. I've heard other people bring forward the same qualms. Then again, if there is a difference of "only" 20 pounds for 5'8", then I'd actually be in the lower average, which would make absolutely no sense because I *am* overweight - or err, close to, either.

Then again, I have little to no muscle, and BMI doesn't take muscle-to-fat ratio into account, so that explains just that.

I'll be honest though, I'm not sure I get what you mean by the last sentence of your post.



> Funniest fact he ever found , 1 in 7 strippers catch some kind of virus from unsanatized dance poles and 1 in 60 of those cases it is a STD.



Wow. That's like ridiculous, but funny at the same time.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 16, 2008)

I used to be 5'8, 175 pounds two years ago. I then had a huge growth spurt, and lost a lot of weight. Now I'm 6'1, 155. Not fat at all now, sorry.


----------



## Monak (Jun 16, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Well since everyone else does it  -
> 
> 5'8", 160 pounds.
> 
> ...



What I mean is that these research groups , get sometimes in the range of 10 million dollars for their study , yet when they are finished they have done work of their own , only sighting others reasearch and drawing a statistic from those findings.                To add to the sadness and humor about the statistics researched about strippers contracting VDs from an unclean work place , that study was conducted with a quarter of a million dollar grant from the government.


----------



## Monak (Jun 16, 2008)

Also ExTo if you wish to find out if you are really overweight or out of shape , ask your doctor for a stress test , it may not have labels like average , overweight , and obesy , but it will tell you how your body reacts to itself under peaked conditions and allow you to learn your endurence level , but I can tell you that any doctor who isn't on the bandwagon will tell you that you are just fine at 160.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 16, 2008)

Monak said:


> Also ExTo if you wish to find out if you are really overweight or out of shape , ask your doctor for a stress test , it may not have labels like average , overweight , and obesy , but it will tell you how your body reacts to itself under peaked conditions and allow you to learn your endurence level , but I can tell you that any doctor who isn't on the bandwagon will tell you that you are just fine at 160.



*Nods* I've never taken a real stress test, though I've had a few physical tests for gym class... mostly unsatisfying, being lower average overall, but nothing ridiculously weak and some places where I did fairly well.

I consider I'm too fat at 160, but that's because unlike most I basically have no muscle, so it's all fat. Give me average muscle, you add 20 pounds, easily. And that gets pretty heavy.

Then again to my defense I've been heavyset since basically forever, even at birth I was a large baby.

EDIT : On a side note... wish I HAD a doctor. >.<;


----------



## Takun (Jun 16, 2008)

I wish I could just lose the weight...cause I'm fit for sure.

5.2 40 yard dash time, able to do the mile run, etc etc.


----------



## Monak (Jun 16, 2008)

ExTo said:


> *Nods* I've never taken a real stress test, though I've had a few physical tests for gym class... mostly unsatisfying, being lower average overall, but nothing ridiculously weak and some places where I did fairly well.
> 
> I consider I'm too fat at 160, but that's because unlike most I basically have no muscle, so it's all fat. Give me average muscle, you add 20 pounds, easily. And that gets pretty heavy.
> 
> ...



Yeah not having a doctor sucks , I had a great one , but the practice stopped accepting my insurence.  So I ended up with some jack ass who started in on me about my weight less then a minute into the appointment , then took my blood pressure , did a lung function test , an EKG , and took my blood sugar.  I laughed in his face when my everything came back in perfect working order , though he did find out I was hypoglycemic.


----------



## Monak (Jun 16, 2008)

I really never got the point of the mile run , I mean they call it the presidential fitness test , I can almost be sure there hasn't been a man in the white house able to pass it in several dacades.  why run a mile , when you can hike 10 and have a chance to enjoy yourself.


----------



## Takun (Jun 16, 2008)

Monak said:


> I really never got the point of the mile run , I mean they call it the presidential fitness test , I can almost be sure there hasn't been a man in the white house able to pass it in several dacades.  why run a mile , when you can hike 10 and have a chance to enjoy yourself.



I'm not sure.  They make it so easy to pass too.  Like you could speed walk it.


----------



## Sedit (Jun 16, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Yup, heres a really fat fur *raises chubby paw*. ^^
> 
> ...not IRL, though...



Heeeeeeeeeey....don't I know you!?


----------



## Nightingalle (Jun 16, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> holy hell I only weigh around 100 pounds, give or take some. >.<
> I must be the smallest furry here!



^_~  I'm not furry but I've got you beat, hon.


----------



## Ember (Jun 16, 2008)

halo thar


----------



## Sedit (Jun 16, 2008)

Ember said:


> halo thar



another familiar face!


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jun 17, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Heeeeeeeeeey....don't I know you!?



Heehee, maybe... *pats my belly* ^^


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 19, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Totally just watched ya! ^^P



*glomps* yay!!!!!


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 19, 2008)

does anyone know of any sites that cater to fat furries at all


----------



## Sedit (Jun 20, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> does anyone know of any sites that cater to fat furries at all



Not exclusively, no.  But That would be an awesome site, should one exist!


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 20, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Not exclusively, no.  But That would be an awesome site, should one exist!



it would yes. but there have to be some sites that have some fat furry content on there. i do know a good amount of FFA(fat furry artists) have there own sites


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jun 22, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> it would yes. but there have to be some sites that have some fat furry content on there. i do know a good amount of FFA(fat furry artists) have there own sites



Well, there is 'The Round House', which is focused on fat furries. I cannot seem to register on there though.


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Jun 22, 2008)

Heh, I have some pudge *blushess*

I'm 5'3'' and I weigh 154, however, I have a decent shape- the right curves. They're just a bit too curvy ^_^'. I've started to lose weight though ^___^ *claps hands*


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm 6' 0" (1.8 m) and weigh about 210 lbs (95 Kg). I've got some belly on me. I got chubby in 3rd grade and never lost the chubbiness. I've just proportioned out. There's a pic of me in my FA gallery if you're curious.


----------



## Rhoziel (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm "chunky." I exercise five days a week, eat right (okay, mostly right), and I'm just a naturally chunky person. I used to absolutely loathe myself for this fact...and then I realized, looking around, that many of the people I consider beautiful are also on the heavy side. If I can see beauty in all sizes, I know someday I'll find someone who sees the beauty in my size. :] 

High-fives to all the others here! ^__^


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 25, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Well, there is 'The Round House', which is focused on fat furries. I cannot seem to register on there though.



well, i should check it out then, thanks Kobo *slobbers*


----------



## Ratte (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't get rid of fat...*poke poke poke*

Do I count? Everyone says I = fat.


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 15, 2008)

I am about 260lbs...It seems to go up and down lately, lol My panda character keeps changing, but in the last story I wrote him in, I think he was up to 600lbs, lol I love drawing him pretty fat. ^_^

So glad I found this thread. I LOVE fat furs.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 15, 2008)

x_PJ_Pete_x said:


> I am about 260lbs...It seems to go up and down lately, lol My panda character keeps changing, but in the last story I wrote him in, I think he was up to 600lbs, lol I love drawing him pretty fat. ^_^
> 
> So glad I found this thread. I LOVE fat furs.



DAYUM!  600....thats a whole lotta panda!  NOICE!


----------



## Sedit (Jul 15, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I can't get rid of fat...*poke poke poke*
> 
> Do I count? Everyone says I = fat.



why not?  eheheh!

though, I have noticed that more and more people call someone 'fat' even though there like, mebbe 5-15lbs overweight.  I mean, I'm surprised anyone even notices!


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 15, 2008)

I must raise my paw here~ Fat Fur for live.

Both in the fandom and IRL~


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm both fat fur and fat human.  Though only moderately comfortable being like that.  My fursona gets drawn fat when in anthro-form, and that's to make her look more like the real me, trying to merge the two mental images.  

I'm short, five foot something, I think 5 foot 7, maybe less, I don't remember, and I dont' know how much I weigh anymore.  More than 350, less than 400.  *shrugs*  Once you get to a certain point, very few scales manufactured can weigh past 340.  

LIke I said though, only moderately comfortable being heavy, thus, not really a "fat fur" in that I like the fat furry fandom area, just fat fur in that I am myself fat.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 15, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> I must raise my paw here~ Fat Fur for live.
> 
> Both in the fandom and IRL~



Well...welcome aboard!  I know you from FA...heheh


----------



## Sedit (Jul 15, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> I'm both fat fur and fat human.  Though only moderately comfortable being like that.  My fursona gets drawn fat when in anthro-form, and that's to make her look more like the real me, trying to merge the two mental images.
> 
> I'm short, five foot something, I think 5 foot 7, maybe less, I don't remember, and I dont' know how much I weigh anymore.  More than 350, less than 400.  *shrugs*  Once you get to a certain point, very few scales manufactured can weigh past 340.
> 
> LIke I said though, only moderately comfortable being heavy, thus, not really a "fat fur" in that I like the fat furry fandom area, just fat fur in that I am myself fat.



well....moderately comfortable is a start!  A step in the right direction, if you will.

True about them scales...I'm up about the same range....but I dont really bother with keeping tabs anyway.....to quote a famous sailor, "I am what I am"


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 15, 2008)

Sedit said:


> DAYUM!  600....thats a whole lotta panda!  NOICE!



Thanks.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 15, 2008)

Myeh... Being skinny sucks... ^-^ Wish I was a fat fur...

Nyah, I'm about 6'0, and my weight ranges anywhere from 125-131. I really wish I could put some meat on my bones, but it don't want to stay... T.T 

I am greatly considering taking up drawing fat furs soon though... Is there any good tutorials?


----------



## Sedit (Jul 15, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Myeh... Being skinny sucks... ^-^ Wish I was a fat fur...
> 
> Nyah, I'm about 6'0, and my weight ranges anywhere from 125-131. I really wish I could put some meat on my bones, but it don't want to stay... T.T
> 
> I am greatly considering taking up drawing fat furs soon though... Is there any good tutorials?



hmmm...tutorials?  Not that I'm aware of...but you can look here for odeas/inspiration (while FA is done anyway):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q8MTedV_iM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRt-HR99Qjo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNb7Z0kfrc8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybP8ZxIhSZc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMrFeBo6XOU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-Oy3O3GdPs


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 15, 2008)

Sedit said:


> hmmm...tutorials?  Not that I'm aware of...but you can look here for odeas/inspiration (while FA is done anyway):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q8MTedV_iM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRt-HR99Qjo
> ...




Eheheheh, thank you muches... I think I can figure out a decent body frame/skeleton from those... ^-^ Now if only someone could stuff me senseless... *takes a swig from your beer and sneaks off*


----------



## Sedit (Jul 15, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Eheheheh, thank you muches... I think I can figure out a decent body frame/skeleton from those... ^-^ Now if only someone could stuff me senseless... *takes a swig from your beer and sneaks off*



No prob!

*and indeed...being stuffed, and stuffing is fun!*


----------



## 909 (Jul 15, 2008)

jah, a fat fur right here.

my guy's around 300lbs or so, you can get a look at him on my forum profile. 

long live food and all that jazz.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 15, 2008)

909 said:


> jah, a fat fur right here.
> 
> my guy's around 300lbs or so, you can get a look at him on my forum profile.
> 
> long live food and all that jazz.



Well, cheerz bro!


----------



## Khim (Jul 16, 2008)

i have a tummy


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay!!! someone brought this thread back. good to see more fat furs on here again!!


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 16, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Yay!!! someone brought this thread back. good to see more fat furs on here again!!



I was very happy to find this thread. There needs to be more talk on here about fatfurs. ^_^


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 16, 2008)

Then shall we start a sub-topic?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Myeh... Being skinny sucks... ^-^ Wish I was a fat fur...
> 
> Nyah, I'm about 6'0, and my weight ranges anywhere from 125-131. I really wish I could put some meat on my bones, but it don't want to stay... T.T
> 
> I am greatly considering taking up drawing fat furs soon though... Is there any good tutorials?



mmm, you'd be a great snuggler too


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

x_PJ_Pete_x said:


> I was very happy to find this thread. There needs to be more talk on here about fatfurs. ^_^



I am too hehe *hugs and feeds you some cake*



Kobo-Kun said:


> Then shall we start a sub-topic?



That would be a great idea. a place were all the fat furs and eat and snuggle all they want!!


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I myself am not a fat fur...BUT I am an admirer of the fat furs (as well as in RL) ^_^ and I like to give hugs *hugs all the fat furs* *aww, heck, hugs all the non-fat furs as well)


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 16, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Then shall we start a sub-topic?



I second That! ^-^



Arbiter said:


> mmm, you'd be a great snuggler too



Myah... Thank you... I can't wait until my little tummy gets bigger! *pokes it... it is seemingly trying to get over my belt line... ^-^

Thank you very much for the help Sedit, I was able to get a really nice looking sketch done, of my female fursona. *heads to the buffet, and starts to eat, leaving a nice ice cream cake for him to enjoy*


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 16, 2008)

Fat is unhealthy.


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm here! *munches on some cookies*


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 16, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> I am too hehe *hugs and feeds you some cake*



*NOMNOMNOM* Thanks.  *gets fatter and fatter from the cake* Oof...


----------



## Sedit (Jul 16, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Yay!!! someone brought this thread back. good to see more fat furs on here again!!



Indeed!  We are LEGION!!!


----------



## Sedit (Jul 16, 2008)

x_PJ_Pete_x said:


> I was very happy to find this thread. There needs to be more talk on here about fatfurs. ^_^



True...I saw an obvious gap....I'm attempting to fill a void


----------



## Sedit (Jul 16, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Then shall we start a sub-topic?



Sure!

Peanut butter is neither pee, nuts, or butter...discuss!


----------



## Sedit (Jul 16, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> I second That! ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!  Glad I could be of assistence!  Need anything else, lemme know!


----------



## Sedit (Jul 16, 2008)

AnyaDServal said:


> Well, I myself am not a fat fur...BUT I am an admirer of the fat furs (as well as in RL) ^_^ and I like to give hugs *hugs all the fat furs* *aww, heck, hugs all the non-fat furs as well)



Admirers are awesome too...we needs more like you!


----------



## Sedit (Jul 16, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Fat is unhealthy.



Perhaps.....But, so are most of the best things in life it seems.

What can I say?  I'm a hedonist


----------



## Sedit (Jul 16, 2008)

Kaejer said:


> I'm here! *munches on some cookies*



welcome aboard!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 16, 2008)

Hopefully, this thread won't get *too* big.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 16, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Hopefully, this thread won't get *too* big.



what it lacks in post count, it shall more than make up for in accumulated mass....heheh


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 16, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Hopefully, this thread won't get *too* big.



haha! it's funny cause you made a fat joke! 

*points out the obvious* >_<


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 16, 2008)

Sedit said:


> what it lacks in post count, it shall more than make up for in accumulated mass....heheh


 
I wasn't talking about the post count...


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 16, 2008)

Sedit said:


> True...I saw an obvious gap....I'm attempting to fill a void



Fill the void with FAAAAAT! lol


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 16, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Hopefully, this thread won't get *too* big.



There's no such thing as too big .


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 16, 2008)

If it got too big, Maybe the Potato Fairy would return, and bring us a giant cake?


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 16, 2008)

I've got cake. Who wants some? ^^


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 17, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> I've got cake. Who wants some? ^^



Dibs dibs dibs dibs!


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> I've got cake. Who wants some? ^^



Can I have a piece as well? *drools hungrily*


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 17, 2008)

I've got plenty, so no worries. Any specific flavor?


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> I've got plenty, so no worries. Any specific flavor?



The Chocolatiest one you've got! Maybe even the most fattening...


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 17, 2008)

I Wants cake. *drools*


----------



## ExTo (Jul 17, 2008)

Sedit.

You actually posted 7 times in a row on page 7.

Ouch.


----------



## robomilk (Jul 17, 2008)

You called?


----------



## Kosmikophobia (Jul 17, 2008)

Monak said:


> I'm not saying we'd be better off without skinny people like I wish them dead or something , I meant they would be better off if they stopped caring what the world thought of them and lived life like it was worth living as there own instead caring what some jackasses in hollywood think.   So be happy everyone and enjoy life , we only get so much.




Protip: Not every skinny person is a self-loathing, Hollywood-obsessed bulimic.  There's this crazy thing called genetics that keeps a lot of people that way.

Until their metabolisms slow down, that is.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 17, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> I've got cake.



Cake? I heard that 3 threads from here... still have some cake?


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 17, 2008)

Yush, I do. I also heard that someone wanted a very chocolaty flavor.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> I've got cake. Who wants some? ^^



*begs and lies down* pretty plase?


----------



## Jarz (Jul 17, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Yush, I do. I also heard that someone wanted a very chocolaty flavor.



Yay! Cake! Cake! *hands out a plate*


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 17, 2008)

*Grabs the plate and noms the cake* mmmm cake <3.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

*eats the cake, making a huge mess and getting some chocolate fudge on my belly* hehe any of you guys want to lick it off


----------



## Jarz (Jul 17, 2008)

yay! cake *grabs some with paws and put it in snout*


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 17, 2008)

I've got plenty more. :3


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> I've got plenty more. :3



yay more cake, thankies kobo *eats cake and gets even fatter*


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 17, 2008)

=comes in late. He sits down, and listens to whatever is going on=


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 17, 2008)

OTTER WANT CAKE!!! *pounces at cake* Yum! X3


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Yay! Cake! *Hops in on the cake eating, shoveling it into my maw...*


----------



## ExTo (Jul 17, 2008)

Kosmikophobia said:


> Protip: Not every skinny person is a self-loathing, Hollywood-obsessed bulimic.  There's this crazy thing called genetics that keeps a lot of people that way.
> 
> Until their metabolisms slow down, that is.



It really feels strange to hear genetics being "blamed" for people being skinny, haha... it's like the world is upside down. XD


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmm...damn, I guess I missed dinner...

Ah, well, all the more blubber-nuggets for me!

The chicken dipping-sauce was a bitch to make, though, I tell ya...

(So, going back to the original topic, moderately fat IRL--~6'2", 250-275 lbs.--typically lean to somewhat buff fursona--with light bones, no less--though I'm perfectly willing to RP as an uberfat ^_^ Heh...I must remember to thank my converter again next I see him. Always nice to have some level of comfort regarding an unlikely aspect of yourself brought out into your consciousness, ya? ...if that made any sense...)


----------



## Sedit (Jul 17, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Sedit.
> 
> You actually posted 7 times in a row on page 7.
> 
> Ouch.



I've not mastered the multiple quote thingy....heheh


----------



## Jarz (Jul 17, 2008)

My genes are ok with that, but not my body... maybe i need more exercise...

mmm... more exercise = more calories burned = need for more food... Yay!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 17, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Yay! Cake! *Hops in on the cake eating, shoveling it into my maw...*


 

Get your own cake! *shoves you out of cakey mess*



Sedit said:


> I've not mastered the multiple quote thingy....heheh


 
You press the + sign next to quote. 
See? Â¡SÃ*!


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Fine... *wanders off, and wheels in a pallet with a monstrous marble cake, and starts to eat from that*


----------



## Sedit (Jul 17, 2008)

robomilk said:


> You called?



yep!  





Arbiter said:


> *eats the cake, making a huge mess and getting some chocolate fudge on my belly* hehe any of you guys want to lick it off



Ohh, your a spicey meatball, aint'cha?  I like that!




Kobo-Kun said:


> I've got plenty more. :3



Indeed!  Shovel some over here!




ExTo said:


> It really feels strange to hear genetics being "blamed" for people being skinny, haha... it's like the world is upside down. XD



Welcome to Bizzarro-World!  Don't feed peanuts the weird turtle-looking guy though......he'll explode
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FqiZwfbcwo







AdriNoMa said:


> Hmm...damn, I guess I missed dinner...
> 
> Ah, well, all the more blubber-nuggets for me!
> 
> ...




I think I get what your saying actually.  And leem say welcome to the wonderful world of fatty-fat-fatness!  Dinner plates are here....the endless buffet is over there.......and the toilets over there (you'll need it).  Heres your complimentary pair of elastic waist-band pants!  Dig in!


----------



## Jarz (Jul 17, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Welcome to Bizzarro-World!  Don't feed peanuts the weird turtle-looking guy though......he'll explode
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FqiZwfbcwo



My brain just melted like chocolate fudge... XD...


----------



## Sedit (Jul 17, 2008)

Jarz said:


> My brain just melted like chocolate fudge... XD...



Bizzaro, BIZZARO!  I'm helping! Bizzarro!


----------



## Sedit (Jul 17, 2008)

Jarz said:


> My brain just melted like chocolate fudge... XD...



Oh, and furthermore:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=604KU4YGHm8&feature=related


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 17, 2008)

= holds out a tray of cookies for every fat fur here=
I personally am a fat fur, cause one, i am fat, two, i like fat, and three, its kinda better than those anorexic assholes.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

werewolfboy said:


> = holds out a tray of cookies for every fat fur here=
> I personally am a fat fur, cause one, i am fat, two, i like fat, and three, its kinda better than those anorexic assholes.



HEY! I may look anorexic, but I want to be chubby so bad... *pushes a piece of marble cake into your maw, and steals two cookies to top the piece that I was just eating*


----------



## Playsboss (Jul 18, 2008)

ermm i'm thin >_>" i'm 6"0 and 130  Lol -_-


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 18, 2008)

Sedit said:


> yep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I see you're enjoying the multiple quotes, eh?




werewolfboy said:


> = holds out a tray of cookies for every fat fur here=
> I personally am a fat fur, cause one, i am fat, two, i like fat, and three, its kinda better than those anorexic assholes.


 
And with fat people, they have *girth* you can hug; with an anorexic, you may as be huggin' a fallen tree branch, then you'd really be a tree hugger! Lol


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 18, 2008)

So, no sexy fat furry here is gonna lick my fat belly which is covered in chocolate fudge?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sedit said:


> hmmm...tutorials?  Not that I'm aware of...but you can look here for odeas/inspiration (while FA is done anyway):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q8MTedV_iM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRt-HR99Qjo
> ...



All of those pictures, so much sexy fat furry goodness ^^. But i must ask, who did the drawings from 1:36-1:54 and 4:50-5:02 in the first video?


----------



## Sedit (Jul 18, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> All of those pictures, so much sexy fat furry goodness ^^. But i must ask, who did the drawings from 1:36-1:54 and 4:50-5:02 in the first video?



1:36 - 1:54 is Spoo, I beleive her screename is.  Til' FA's back, I cant double check that.  She does GREAT art....

4:50 -%:02....his name is on the tip of my tongue.....UGH...*racking his brains*.....he's a really cool guy though, and I feel like an asshole for forgetting his name

One FA is back on-line, go through my favorites folder and watch-list sometime....it's a varitable who's who of the the fat-fur sub culture


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 18, 2008)

werewolfboy said:


> = holds out a tray of cookies for every fat fur here=
> I personally am a fat fur, cause one, i am fat, two, i like fat, and three, its kinda better than those anorexic assholes.



Hey not all us skinny-type furs are bad! Some of us like the pudgeh furs ^_^ Now, who wants cookies???


----------



## kayko (Jul 18, 2008)

6'0" and about 220 but i like my weight


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 18, 2008)

AnyaDServal said:


> Hey not all us skinny-type furs are bad! Some of us like the pudgeh furs ^_^ Now, who wants cookies???


Well i know not every skinny person is bad..But i got the bad end of a experience with one, so yeah..


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 18, 2008)

werewolfboy said:


> Well i know not every skinny person is bad..But i got the bad end of a experience with one, so yeah..



Mewf.... Awwwws... *gives you a big chubby hug, and a cookie* Heheheh...


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 18, 2008)

*gives terrence a nice big smushy hug and kiss*


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 18, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> So, no sexy fat furry here is gonna lick my fat belly which is covered in chocolate fudge?



WHAT! Did you say fudge?!! ::Rolls toward you as fast as possible:: Any left? I have a special place in my gullet for the stuff...it's how I got this big, you see ^___^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 18, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> WHAT! Did you say fudge?!! ::Rolls toward you as fast as possible:: Any left? I have a special place in my gullet for the stuff...it's how I got this big, you see ^___^



Ohhh, well then lick away ^^


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 18, 2008)

Gladly! :oes so:: Mmm... /\________/\


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 18, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *gives terrence a nice big smushy hug and kiss*



Eww... now I'm covered in Chocolate... *Splats my paws onto your tummy, licking some off, and leaving some for others, and starts to clean myself off*


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Jul 18, 2008)

I am...and I don't really like it.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 18, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Eww... now I'm covered in Chocolate... *Splats my paws onto your tummy, licking some off, and leaving some for others, and starts to clean myself off*



awww, you dont like getting messy? its ok *smiles and gives you some more cake*


----------



## Jarz (Jul 18, 2008)

hmmm hmmm hmmm... hmmm mmmm hmmm? (translation: My mouth is full..., anyone got milk?)


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 18, 2008)

::Summons a tanker of cream:: Nope, but will that do?


----------



## Jarz (Jul 18, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> ::Summons a tanker of cream:: Nope, but will that do?



hmmmm...


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 18, 2008)

ohhh mind if i share?


----------



## Jarz (Jul 18, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> ohhh mind if i share?



hmmm? *stares with big, watery, puppy eyes*


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 18, 2008)

Jarz said:


> hmmm? *stares with big, watery, puppy eyes*



*slips in a tanker full of milk, to go with them cookies.*

Also, yay fat furs. *Is one herself, but yeah. Woohoo.* Some men just love the curves, yo.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 18, 2008)

NeoWyverdramon said:


> *slips in a tanker full of milk, to go with them cookies.*



*drinks the milk loudly without taking air*

AAAHHHH!! THanks! That's better!


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 18, 2008)

Pff, you people are n00bs.

Don't you know cream has much more fat and flavor than milk?

::Guzzles the cream-tanker's contents in under 5 seconds:: Beat that!


----------



## Jarz (Jul 19, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Don't you know cream has much more fat and flavor than milk?



yeah, but it's harder to swallow... what about...
a milkshake with weight gain powder? XD


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey, that's cheating! Besides that, mine's better than yours 

:ulls a vat of mint chocolate chip out of nowhere and dumps another tanker of cream into it, then mixes well with crushed peppermints and drinks::

/\_____/\...

/\_____/\...

*O_____O!!!*

Ack!! Brainfreeze... ;_____;


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 19, 2008)

Jarz said:


> *drinks the milk loudly without taking air*
> 
> AAAHHHH!! THanks! That's better!



Hehehehe, welcome! *Snuggles up*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 19, 2008)

Jarz said:


> hmmm? *stares with big, watery, puppy eyes*



awww, how can i resist that cute face? You can eat as much as you want cute fat puppy ^_^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 19, 2008)

*sets up a huge tank of chocolate ice cream mixed with all sorts of fattening stuff like gummi bears, cookies, cake, pie, and much more and sets up a tube to his mouth*. Mmm, this is gonna be sooooooo good


----------



## Sedit (Jul 19, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *sets up a huge tank of chocolate ice cream mixed with all sorts of fattening stuff like gummi bears, cookies, cake, pie, and much more and sets up a tube to his mouth*. Mmm, this is gonna be sooooooo good



Y'know...I used to live next door to a really good ice cream place, and I used to fantasize all the time about running a couple hoses off there soft serve machines, right up into my bedroom, so I could gorge continuously...and 'entertain' guests as well, heheh


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 19, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Y'know...I used to live next door to a really good ice cream place, and I used to fantasize all the time about running a couple hoses off there soft serve machines, right up into my bedroom, so I could gorge continuously...and 'entertain' guests as well, heheh



Hehe wish i had that. *turns the hose on and gets filled up with his yummy tank fileld with so much chocolate ice cream, cookies, cake, and pies


----------



## Jarz (Jul 19, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Hey, that's cheating!



It's not cheating... if you only use that as flavoring : )


----------



## Sedit (Jul 19, 2008)

Jarz said:


> It's not cheating... if you only use that as flavoring : )



I found that half n' half and chocolate syrup is an awesome combo...toss in some Kahlua too


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 24, 2008)

can't believe this thread died!  *eats some cookies*


----------



## Jarz (Jul 24, 2008)

care if i join?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 24, 2008)

Jarz said:


> care if i join?



hehe certinally my fat furry friend


----------



## Jarz (Jul 24, 2008)

yay! *Grabs some cookies*


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm a tad overweight IRL, but that's being worked on as we speak (50 lbs and counting)

My fursona's built like a tank for lack of a better term


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm actually quite surprised at the number of fat people here. 'Course, the media makes everyone over 100 pounds think they're fat (although they'll uaually say "just a bit" or "a little overweight") so I'm taking this with a grain of salt. 

Me myself? Ummm. I do shit nothing all day untill the mood strikes me to do some physical activity (but only if I enjoy it!). I always have room for more, but if I ate whenever I wasn't full, I'd resemble a house so I only eat when I'm _hungry_ so coincidentally, I average one and a half square meals a day. Despite both of these factors though, I keep growing out of my friggin' pants all the time and I have muscles. Weird I know. If I tense my stomach I can clearly see a six pack and bench 125 pounds. Thats as much as I weigh. I'm a freaking lamp post who lives on the computer and is never hungry and STILL my body works better than a lot of people I know. My hypothesis is that everyone looks an athlete underneath but the flab hides it. The only fat on me is my ass and so it stands out more. I'm getting a weightroom pass next year and I'm interested to see what will happen.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 24, 2008)

Jarz said:


> yay! *Grabs some cookies*



*smiles and rubs your belly*


----------



## Jarz (Jul 24, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> I'm actually quite surprised at the number of fat people here.



Im not fat... just... big boned


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 24, 2008)

Jarz said:


> Im not fat... just... big boned



heh, and cute too  *rubs your belly*


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> heh, and cute too  *rubs your belly*



You mean his big bo-

>___>

*facepalm*


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 24, 2008)

Sedit said:


> ROFL!!! I gotta remember that one!!!!
> 
> 
> i'm big IRL...6'2", and somewhere between 340-360lbs
> ...


 I used to weight 320 but now I weight 340 I am trying to watch what I eat but its a hard habit to break into when you eat before without watching .


----------



## Jarz (Jul 25, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> You mean his big bo-
> 
> >___>
> 
> *facepalm*




???
...
*blushes*


HEY!


----------



## Sedit (Jul 25, 2008)

I was digging through some of my lyrics and poems on my hard drive, when I found this lil' nugget....I think you guys will appreciate:

*You cant get out of bed.
Hell, I cant even see your head
When I walk through the door
this is what greets me...
A ginormous, jiggly belly,
Staring back at me

Your a monstrosity! Blobosity!!!!
I fed you to extreme adiposity!
Have more pies!  Have more cakes!
See how long before this bed breaks!

But i'm not through with you (NO!)
I'll just keep on stuffing you!
Barrels of food and liquid fat,
Ever fatter you shall grow!
Take it all, and than take more,
this bed, you'll overflow!

Your enormous! Fucking Ginormous!
Your so fat your practically amorphous!
Funnel fed, flavored lard!
Watching you grow makes my dick get hard!

Consume in all these fatty pies
I love the growing thighs!
Still growing more and more and more,
even the largest clothes still rips
so have some more pan-fried fat,
it does wonders for your hips!

My food-deluge, has made you huge!
Just one look at you makes me wanna spooge!
But still i stuff you, and i fuck you
We need flatbed truck just to move you! *


----------



## SuperKitsune13 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow that's a cute poem lol

I'm kinda fem boyish built but god i love big furries/people >w<   idk why, maybe a fetish but lawds i love them <3


----------



## Jarz (Jul 25, 2008)

that poem just remembered me this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeiWKchdCA8


----------



## Sedit (Jul 25, 2008)

Jarz said:


> that poem just remembered me this video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeiWKchdCA8



oh yah!  I remember that!  Funny stuff!


Heres another one of mine:
*
What a precious treasure I've found
A foxy lady who's practically round
Drunken with lust
A huge nut I shall bust
She is pleasure pound for pound

Her belly a vast beautiful ocean
I lovingly apply some scented lotion
With every new rub
On her bulging 'food-tub'
Sets her entire body in motion

Everything on her so jiggly
Even her fingers quite wiggly
From her chins to her ass
A magnificent mass
You put the 'XXX' in sex, sweet pet piggy

Shes growing more everyday
So beautiful words cannot say
Dinners at eight
My sweet, dont be late
Raiding the all-you-can-eat buffet

More burgers, more puddings, more meat
How long since she's seen her feet?
Get some more pie
If it's gone she will cry
How much can my growing girl eat?

This great woman deserves a hand
Watching her waistband expand
Plate after plate
All the food she has ate
From another buffet we've been banned

Now we lay stark naked in bed
She like a pillow, I rest my head
Moist between thighs
Her wanting cries
Her soft tree trunk legs I will spread

And oh what a glorious sight
Belly rippling with sensual delight
With every new thrust
From her thighs to bust
She shakes as we fuck through the night

We lay in a hot and sweaty huddle
A most soft and fleshy cuddle
Passion like fire
A pulsing desire
Between her legs a sticky puddle

At dawn, my pet piggy needs to munch
Pancakes and sausages, lotsa' Captain Crunch
Bowl after bowl
A bottomless hole
She finished breakfast, just in time for lunch!

*


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jul 25, 2008)

Out of my three characters, two of them are chubby. One being a tad overweight but not too much so. I find chubbiness to be cute and pretty in some light. Too much though isn't good, in my opinion.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 25, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> Out of my three characters, two of them are chubby. One being a tad overweight but not too much so. I find chubbiness to be cute and pretty in some light. Too much though isn't good, in my opinion.



WHAT!!

You, my friend, need to eat more pie.

Here--key lime! :asses you a freshly-baked pie, approximately six feet in diameter:: Then you can work on the peanut butter pie and the Baked Alaska (mint chocolate chip--best flavor ever) once their done.


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 25, 2008)

Sedit said:


> I was digging through some of my lyrics and poems on my hard drive, when I found this lil' nugget....I think you guys will appreciate:
> 
> *You cant get out of bed.
> Hell, I cant even see your head
> ...



Not to be a grammar nazi, but I will be one 

Your is for ownership and you're means "you are."


----------



## Sedit (Jul 25, 2008)

Kaejer said:


> Not to be a grammar nazi, but I will be one
> 
> Your is for ownership and you're means "you are."



It's fine....I tend to forget/not pay attention to those things though.  I just need to get my idea across, heheh


----------



## Sedit (Jul 25, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> WHAT!!
> 
> You, my friend, need to eat more pie.
> 
> Here--key lime! :asses you a freshly-baked pie, approximately six feet in diameter:: Then you can work on the peanut butter pie and the Baked Alaska (mint chocolate chip--best flavor ever) once their done.



I like the way you think!


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 25, 2008)

Heh... I'm pretty big IRL and my fursona shows it mutedly. (Big belly and thighs. Which I really don't like too much. XD)


----------



## Dayken (Jul 25, 2008)

6'1, 230 IRL, but I'm not a gainer in any sense of the term.  Fursona's roughly the same height, usually hovers around 475. Really depends on the preferences of the person I'm RPing with.

Been slowly phasing out fat furs though, this slice of the fandom just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 26, 2008)

Dayken said:


> Been slowly phasing out fat furs though, this slice of the fandom just ain't what it used to be.



really?  As somebody fairly new (about a year and half of truly delving into it), I'm curious as to what you mean?


----------



## Dayken (Jul 26, 2008)

I've been involved since 2004 (2002, if lurking counts), back when the Inflationation was still a big deal. I've met a lot of very cool people that I plan on sticking by for years, but on the flipside I've seen some pretty ugly stuff here too: Noobs/Artwhores who just go around peppering artists with requests, incredibly talented people quitting (or worse, disappearing from the internet entirely) due to said requests, and a fuckton of bad RPing. The people I've met made it worth staying through all that bullshit, but overall I have a love-hate relationship with the place.

I apologize for being Captain Bringdown. ^^;


----------



## Sedit (Jul 26, 2008)

Dayken said:


> I've been involved since 2004 (2002, if lurking counts), back when the Inflationation was still a big deal. I've met a lot of very cool people that I plan on sticking by for years, but on the flipside I've seen some pretty ugly stuff here too: Noobs/Artwhores who just go around peppering artists with requests, incredibly talented people quitting (or worse, disappearing from the internet entirely) due to said requests, and a fuckton of bad RPing. The people I've met made it worth staying through all that bullshit, but overall I have a love-hate relationship with the place.
> 
> I apologize for being Captain Bringdown. ^^;



Hah, it's cool.  Maybe it's just cuz i'm older than the what-seems-to-be average ages 'round here (I'm 28) that I kinda get what your saying.  It's alot of drama BS.  I think I've been lucky enough to avoid being involved in any thus far...but I've witnessed much of what your speaking of.  I believe.  Bu again, anybody who I've had any extended contact with has been really cool thus far.  Mebbe luck, or maybe i'm selective and don't realize it?


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 26, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Hah, it's cool.  Maybe it's just cuz i'm older than the what-seems-to-be average ages 'round here (I'm 28) that I kinda get what your saying.  It's alot of drama BS.  I think I've been lucky enough to avoid being involved in any thus far...but I've witnessed much of what your speaking of.  I believe.  Bu again, anybody who I've had any extended contact with has been really cool thus far.  Mebbe luck, or maybe i'm selective and don't realize it?



*nods* Myah, I hope that none of us have to deal with that in the future, but I think we're all being optimistic...


----------



## Dayken (Jul 26, 2008)

It's probably a little of both. Then again, it probably helps that stupidity isn't as rampant around here as it was a year or two ago. But even if you were selective, you seem like a pretty cool guy.

Regardless, it's good to see someone who's optimistic about this place. All my friends involved with it are jaded at this point. ^^;


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 26, 2008)

Sedit said:


> I like the way you think!



Heh, grazie!

Though I used the wrong "they're"...this sort of thing happens more and more lately...

Maybe I need more cheese. Please excuse me. ::Goes off to find a large slab of Brie::


----------



## Sedit (Jul 26, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> *nods* Myah, I hope that none of us have to deal with that in the future, but I think we're all being optimistic...





> It's probably a little of both. Then again, it probably helps that stupidity isn't as rampant around here as it was a year or two ago. But even if you were selective, you seem like a pretty cool guy.
> 
> Regardless, it's good to see someone who's optimistic about this place. All my friends involved with it are jaded at this point. ^^;



S'funny...optimism isnt typically my strong suit.  Heheh.  But yeah, all has been good round here so far.  Maybe cuz we're just such a small sub-section the drama-types have moved along to a larger pool to feed in.  But I still...I've witnessed some of the aftermath.  I was just talking to a really great artist the other day who said he's moving outta the fat fur realm primarily cuz everyone bugs him for art, plus he also seemed to hint at other more personal issues with some people too (I don't ask cuz I respect privacy, and also again, I try to avoid that kinda drama).  Shame really, cuz he's a VERY good artist.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 26, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Heh, grazie!
> 
> Though I used the wrong "they're"...this sort of thing happens more and more lately...
> 
> Maybe I need more cheese. Please excuse me. ::Goes off to find a large slab of Brie::



I do that ALL the time....I just don't bother making sure I got the correct usage anymore (ya...I'm lazy).  People will get what I'm typing, regardless.

Cheese sounds good though!


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 26, 2008)

::Noming a massive cylinder of Gouda:: MY CHEESE!!! Yours is over there. :oints to an equally-massive cube of Muenster::


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Jul 26, 2008)

<bursts into thread carrying 17 extra-large pizzas>

Hey there!  I'm 6' 321# in RL and my fursona is 5'8" 486#. 


Kev


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 26, 2008)

Hippotaur2 said:


> <bursts into thread carrying 17 extra-large pizzas>
> 
> Hey there!  I'm 6' 321# in RL and my fursona is 5'8" 486#.
> 
> ...



Hey! *grabs a pizza and eats it*

*rubs your belly and feeds you a couple slices*


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, don't know if I count so much as a fat fur, since in real life I'm but a 5'5" guy standing around 150lbs. However my fursona's around 7 feet with a 2000lb weight, enough to make the scales tilt.

Of course, if you're talking about IRL fatties then do ignore this. ;p


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 26, 2008)

Wontoon Kangaroo said:


> Well, don't know if I count so much as a fat fur, since in real life I'm but a 5'5" guy standing around 150lbs. However my fursona's around 7 feet with a 2000lb weight, enough to make the scales tilt.
> 
> Of course, if you're talking about IRL fatties then do ignore this. ;p



I think it was for both, but with an emphasis on fat furs.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 27, 2008)

Wontoon Kangaroo said:


> Well, don't know if I count so much as a fat fur, since in real life I'm but a 5'5" guy standing around 150lbs. However my fursona's around 7 feet with a 2000lb weight, enough to make the scales tilt.
> 
> Of course, if you're talking about IRL fatties then do ignore this. ;p



heheh...it's cool bro!  I know you from FA, BTW!


----------



## Sedit (Jul 27, 2008)

Hippotaur2 said:


> <bursts into thread carrying 17 extra-large pizzas>
> 
> Hey there!  I'm 6' 321# in RL and my fursona is 5'8" 486#.
> 
> ...




*in Darth Vader voice*
Most impressive


----------



## Sedit (Jul 27, 2008)

SuperKitsune13 said:


> Wow that's a cute poem lol
> 
> I'm kinda fem boyish built but god i love big furries/people >w<   idk why, maybe a fetish but lawds i love them <3



Glad you dug it!

And indeed....fat is where it's at!


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 27, 2008)

Sedit said:


> *in Darth Vader voice*
> Most impressive



= In General Grievous voice=
Indeed *cough hack*


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 27, 2008)

werewolfboy said:


> = In General Grievous voice=
> Indeed *cough hack*



Heheheh... You're pretty good at that...

I was wondering, is there an RP list, or forum out there, for us Fat furs, and admirers? ^-^ I kinda spent the past few days, snacking, and searching...


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 27, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Heheheh... You're pretty good at that...
> 
> I was wondering, is there an RP list, or forum out there, for us Fat furs, and admirers? ^-^ I kinda spent the past few days, snacking, and searching...



Mrr~ Yunno, one of us could make one, with one of those temp. forum makers.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 27, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Heheheh... You're pretty good at that...
> 
> I was wondering, is there an RP list, or forum out there, for us Fat furs, and admirers? ^-^ I kinda spent the past few days, snacking, and searching...



Hmm....there ought to be if there aint!  The Roundhouse has some good fat-fur art and stories though.  Check by there if you need a fix.  Thats what I've been doing


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 27, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Hmm....there ought to be if there aint!  The Roundhouse has some good fat-fur art and stories though.  Check by there if you need a fix.  Thats what I've been doing



Me too, but its not the same.


----------



## Mc_Jack (Jul 28, 2008)

me and my furry f fit but i have little bit of a gut and bigish legs but that runs the the family XD but yea i exercise alot but am still a medium build >_>


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 28, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Hmm....there ought to be if there aint!  The Roundhouse has some good fat-fur art and stories though.  Check by there if you need a fix.  Thats what I've been doing



Hmmm... Maybe we should make an InvisionFree Forum... ^-^ I'd join one of those... If not, I could probably Create one...


----------



## Sedit (Jul 28, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Hmmm... Maybe we should make an InvisionFree Forum... ^-^ I'd join one of those... If not, I could probably Create one...



that'd be cool.  how much work is involved in setting one up?


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 28, 2008)

Sedit said:


> that'd be cool.  how much work is involved in setting one up?



Nya, Not too much, but it'll take a bit of time... ^-^ I do admit, that the Administrative system on there is pretty simple to use.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm not fat. i'm festively plump >.>


----------



## Sedit (Jul 28, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Nya, Not too much, but it'll take a bit of time... ^-^ I do admit, that the Administrative system on there is pretty simple to use.



thats all new ground to me.  Not sure I'd personally have the time to set it up.

But if anyone here does, I'll fully support them, 100% with any help and shit I can give


----------



## Sedit (Jul 28, 2008)

Spaceberry said:


> i'm not fat. i'm festively plump >.>



Sooooooooo, is 'festively' plump more than 'pleasantly' plump?


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

hmm.. mathematically or metaphysically?


----------



## Sedit (Jul 28, 2008)

Spaceberry said:


> hmm.. mathematically or metaphysically?



Ummmmmm.....ummm...... my brain hurts now!


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

mmhmm! Mind Taker *weird noises*


----------



## Sedit (Jul 28, 2008)

Spaceberry said:


> mmhmm! Mind Taker *weird noises*



Mentos, the Mind Taker!   

Oh wait...thats not right!


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Khato (Jul 28, 2008)

Spaceberry said:


>







A CHALLENGER APPROACHES.

Also, fat furs are awesome - I find them more interesting to draw than regular sized cartoons. x3

Also, Jakob:


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

brain thief!?!?!?


----------



## Razrien (Jul 28, 2008)

*raises paw*   Lazy, fluffy, fat n' proud          but hey..  thats the way bunnies are s'posed ta be, dammit!    XD


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 28, 2008)

Sedit said:


> thats all new ground to me.  Not sure I'd personally have the time to set it up.
> 
> But if anyone here does, I'll fully support them, 100% with any help and shit I can give



Myah... Does anyone want to be admin, or Will anyone object to me being one? If anyone would rather be a mod, or something, that'd be cool as well...


----------



## Sedit (Jul 28, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Myah... Does anyone want to be admin, or Will anyone object to me being one? If anyone would rather be a mod, or something, that'd be cool as well...



Well...I damn sure wouldn't have the time, unfortunately.  But hey, if you wanna, I'm cool with that!  You seem like a solid dude, to me and if you got the time, I'll back you up


----------



## Sedit (Jul 28, 2008)

Razrien said:


> *raises paw*   Lazy, fluffy, fat n' proud          but hey..  thats the way bunnies are s'posed ta be, dammit!    XD



Ah, tis true!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sedit (Jul 28, 2008)

Khato said:


> A CHALLENGER APPROACHES.
> 
> Also, fat furs are awesome - I find them more interesting to draw than regular sized cartoons. x3
> 
> Also, Jakob:



Nice!  What species is he?


----------



## Khato (Jul 28, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Nice!  What species is he?



"Monster". He's not got any species whatsoever. He just a cartoon character


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 28, 2008)

Khato said:


> "Monster". He's not got any species whatsoever. He just a cartoon character


Well, Finaly. A monster :3
=hugs the Monster and gives it a milkshake=


----------



## Sedit (Jul 28, 2008)

Khato said:


> "Monster". He's not got any species whatsoever. He just a cartoon character



Thats cool!  I like that!


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, then, I'll get on it, and when I got the base of it fleshed out, Heheheh... THen I'll post a link on here...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 28, 2008)

While I don't have a fat character, I do like the Fat Furs theme!


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmm... I got a base forum up, but I've still gotta flesh it out... In the meantime... Go and visit...

http://z4.invisionfree.com/Fat_furry/index.php?act=idx


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 28, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Hmm... I got a base forum up, but I've still gotta flesh it out... In the meantime... Go and visit...
> 
> http://z4.invisionfree.com/Fat_furry/index.php?act=idx



Hmm... very interesting...
You deserve a huge mess of cookies!


----------



## Husky (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I count as fat. 6'1 and 260 pounds. I'm in the process of dropping right now. My goal is to hit 200 by christmas, and 170 by this time next year.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 29, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Hmm... I got a base forum up, but I've still gotta flesh it out... In the meantime... Go and visit...
> 
> http://z4.invisionfree.com/Fat_furry/index.php?act=idx



sweet!  I'll register and stuff when I get home from work today!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 29, 2008)

I bet there will be Godzilla-sized guts!


----------



## ~secret~ (Jul 30, 2008)

The real me is slightly overweight (about 12st) but I'm trying to lose it, for health reasons mostly but lately my favourite pair of trousers having been feeling a little too tight...


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 30, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Hmm... very interesting...
> You deserve a huge mess of cookies!



ohhh that he does


----------



## werewolfboy (Aug 2, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I bet there will be Godzilla-sized guts!


Does Godzilla really have a gut?


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 2, 2008)

If he does, are you gonna poke fun? Cos i'm not.

My 'main' creation Buttercup is overweight so I feel I should post in this thread.

Why is Buttercup overweight? a) She's a pig, and to me, Pig's naturally anthropomorph (?) into overweigth characters, I find that a species will often dictate build, and when certain species are made fat it makes them look unnatural, I also use a Tapir and Panda who are overweight, same reason. b) I try to present my characters as ordinary people who just happen to have thier erotic images posted on the 'net, no different to amateur porno, and ordinary people come in all shapes and sizes c) Variety is the spice of life, I blame growing up with DC and Marvel comics, where all the girls are perfect in every way (phyiscally), Because I am really sick of pornstar physiques and don't find them attractrive anymore, and d) Weight isn't everything, we're not all made measure, one size does not fit all. Buttercup's overweight but she's cute as hell, one of my closest friends is going out with an overweight girl who's so hot it makes your teeth hurt. Lol I can't think of how else to put d.

Also yes, Khato your Monster is a cutey, He reminds me of My Pet Monster, if anyone remembers those.

MeX


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 3, 2008)

A new fatty has arrived! Say hello to my new character, the fat anthro-Buizel gal, Dana Dripston, a.k.a. the Buoy Belly!


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 3, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> A new fatty has arrived! Say hello to my new character, the fat anthro-Buizel gal, Dana Dripston, a.k.a. the Buoy Belly!



Ohhhh, cute ^^. pics please?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 3, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Ohhhh, cute ^^. pics please?



Sorry, don't have any...
But you CAN check out her character thread, ask her questions, and give her belly rubs!


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 3, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Sorry, don't have any...
> But you CAN check out her character thread, ask her questions, and give her belly rubs!



murrr will do


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 3, 2008)

Dana will enjoy it if you visit her thread!
She will enjoy it even more if you rub her belly!!


----------



## Renard De Fleureaux (Aug 4, 2008)

Sedit said:


> BMI is total bullshit.  It was invented by a French mathmetician


 That ALONE is enough to say BMI is bull. The only good things the french gave us was the Statue of Liberty and good food.
And, as I'm posting, I myself am not fat, six foot two, 153 pounds...I'd LIKE to gain a bit of weight, though I'd prefer it to be muscle. However, I am a fan of fatfur art =D I actaully really like your stuff Sedit, just the more tame stuff.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 4, 2008)

Renard De Fleureaux said:


> That ALONE is enough to say BMI is bull. The only good things the french gave us was the Statue of Liberty and good food.
> And, as I'm posting, I myself am not fat, six foot two, 153 pounds...I'd LIKE to gain a bit of weight, though I'd prefer it to be muscle. However, I am a fan of fatfur art =D I actaully really like your stuff Sedit, just the more tame stuff.




Aha! I see that you, too, are a fan of irony!

Actually, you know what else is ironic there?

French desserts and stuff are known for being very fattening and sweet, right? But, from what I hear, the French themselves don't have that much of an obesity "problem" compared to the US. Strange, no?


----------



## Renard De Fleureaux (Aug 4, 2008)

Even stranger still, the government's all up in arms about the obesity "epidemic" but, the U.S. is NOT the world's fattest country, actually, we're third. Australia is fattest, and I forget the second.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Aug 4, 2008)

Have I missed much here? ^^'


----------



## Zanzer (Aug 4, 2008)

Haven't been on the fourms in a looooong time. ^^
I love teh fat fur <3


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 4, 2008)

Renard De Fleureaux said:


> Even stranger still, the government's all up in arms about the obesity "epidemic" but, the U.S. is NOT the world's fattest country, actually, we're third. Australia is fattest, and I forget the second.



Seriously? Hahaha, that's awesome!!

"Now you see the advantage of being third!"

-={2500 cool points to whomever correctly identifies the source of that quote.}=-

That said, it stands to reason, though...the government wants to do whatever it can to ensure its control. And since dictatorships cannot really form in a country without its people allowing them to take root, they'd have to slowly acquire their authority. So, where do they start? Little things, like innocent children's snack habits.

The school nurse calls Mom in to discuss "important issues" after her kid's H+W.

"Ms. Criscopie-Lardbaker, I'm sorry to tell you this, but little Lucifer's BMI is roughly 150% of the maximum accepted normal value for his age group." "What?"
"Your son is obese. Here, have some propaganda leaflets explaining why all children should be twig-skinny salad-eaters from the age of 1/2 months."

And that's so they can come into the schools yelling "Children should not be allowed to eat, smell, or even think about anything sweeter than celery! We must remove all good-tasting items from the lunch menus and vending machines." But you know what? It doesn't work, because they still allow the schools to serve greasy and crappy entrees, overcooked vegetables, and hyper-preserved fruit drowning in high-fructose corn syrup. So who's really losing weight? The Constitution. Today they take our snacks. Tomorrow they might take our music and video games. Little things, right? It's for the good of the children, isn't it?

How can taking away all the simple pleasures of youth be good for anyone?

::The soapbox collapses under his weight:: Umm...okay, I guess I'm done for now... ^__^;;

For those of you who could actually understand that tirade, I apologize for it being depressing and/or off-topic. I will not apologize for it sounding "paranoid", however, because that's exactly how dictators rise--they ask for more and more people to do with less and less, almost like the Jewish(?) story of the horse and its owner. The owner didn't want to spend enough money to buy his horse sufficient food, so he taught it to eat less and less, until it could go without eating. Then it keeled over and the man sold it to the knacker for glue.

tl;dr: fight for your right to be fat--'cuz if they can take THAT away, it's only a matter of time before they can take anything else.

On a happier note... :ulls in a massive wheelbarrow stacked with mountains of sweet-smelling things:: Anyone like Indian desserts? I've got gulab jamun, jalebi, various kinds of burfi, peda, ras melai...couldn't find the pistachio one, though.


----------



## Renard De Fleureaux (Aug 4, 2008)

And I love it that, they blame the WRONG people in the governement for this! They're not even nabbing the real crooks, just shouting at the first politician who dares to show his face. And, I'll take one of those Jalebi, if you please.


----------



## Sedit (Aug 4, 2008)

Renard De Fleureaux said:


> That ALONE is enough to say BMI is bull. The only good things the french gave us was the Statue of Liberty and good food.
> And, as I'm posting, I myself am not fat, six foot two, 153 pounds...I'd LIKE to gain a bit of weight, though I'd prefer it to be muscle. However, I am a fan of fatfur art =D I actaully really like your stuff Sedit, just the more tame stuff.



heheh...what about French Fries and Napoleon? *sarcastic grin*

Actually I'm a fan of people who THINK theor Napoleon...I love the crazies, and probably am one myself!

And thanx...glad you dig my work!  YOu watch me on FA?  Is your username different on FA, cuz I don't recall the one your using right now (though I am burnt)


----------



## Sedit (Aug 4, 2008)

Renard De Fleureaux said:


> Even stranger still, the government's all up in arms about the obesity "epidemic" but, the U.S. is NOT the world's fattest country, actually, we're third. Australia is fattest, and I forget the second.



True...but thats in proportion to population size as well.  Even though we have a lower percentage by ratio...theres literally TONS more fat people in the US than Australia.

Still though...doesnt give the governemnt ANY right whatsoever to control our diets.  And truthfully, thats the LEAST of our concerns as far as freedoms being plundered from us by our own governement.  But I won't even get myself started on that!  All I'm saying is fuck the 'nanny-state' bullshit.....I remember when they had another term for it....fascism!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 4, 2008)

Sedit said:


> True...but thats in proportion to population size as well.  Even though we have a lower percentage by ratio...theres literally TONS more fat people in the US than Australia.
> 
> Still though...doesnt give the governemnt ANY right whatsoever to control our diets.  And truthfully, thats the LEAST of our concerns as far as freedoms being plundered from us by our own governement.  But I won't even get myself started on that!  All I'm saying is fuck the 'nanny-state' bullshit.....I remember when they had another term for it....fascism!


Dana: Wow! That's some heavy stuff...
Speaking of heavy...
*eats an extra large pizza*
URRRP!!
It's nice to be around fellow fatties!


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 4, 2008)

Renard De Fleureaux said:


> And I love it that, they blame the WRONG people in the governement for this! They're not even nabbing the real crooks, just shouting at the first politician who dares to show his face. And, I'll take one of those Jalebi, if you please.



::Tosses you a five-pound box:: No problem! ^__^



Sedit said:


> Still though...doesnt give the governemnt ANY right whatsoever to control our diets. And truthfully, thats the LEAST of our concerns as far as freedoms being plundered from us by our own governement. But I won't even get myself started on that! All I'm saying is fuck the 'nanny-state' bullshit.....I remember when they had another term for it....fascism!



Forsooth! But it's like I said...they have to trick the people into accepting the theft of their rights. You ever hear the logic "you can't rape the willing"? Stupidity of the question notwithstanding, that's exactly the authoritarians' defense when it comes to their heinous oppresion. Like I said, they start small, and ask for slightly greater and greater "sacrifices" in the name of their cause du jour, until everybody beneath is left with nothing but the shackles they sold everything to buy.

Or, to put it more concisely, give the Man a cookie, and he'll eventually take your kitchen, pantry, and garden.

(Hmm...I should really start working on my sig image now.)


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, did I hear cookie? *Has a plate full of them* Anyone want any?


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Oh, did I hear cookie? *Has a plate full of them* Anyone want any?



oh oh me me *pounces and glomps* KOBO!!! my favorite fat sexy slobby foxy, i missed you soo much


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Haven't been on the fourms in a looooong time. ^^
> I love teh fat fur <3



*murrs* glad your back hun


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm about 220 in RL.
Dana weighs alot more though... :3


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Aug 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> oh oh me me *pounces and glomps* KOBO!!! my favorite fat sexy slobby foxy, i missed you soo much


*Hands you a cookie* Heehee, same here buddy. Sorry, but I was on vacation for a week (Would've posted a journal if FA had been up). But... yeah, here I am, fatter than ever. :3


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> *Hands you a cookie* Heehee, same here buddy. Sorry, but I was on vacation for a week (Would've posted a journal if FA had been up). But... yeah, here I am, fatter than ever. :3



Mmm, that's good  *noms and cookie and feeds you a cake as well*


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Aug 4, 2008)

*Shares some of it with you* Love the return of the fattening. ^^


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> *Shares some of it with you* Love the return of the fattening. ^^



*rubs your belly and eats some of the cake with you* mmm i missed it too. you getting fatter just makes me happy


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 4, 2008)

Nic to see that someone's back with extra fat.
*rolls in about 90 extra large pizzas*
It would've been 100, but Dana...
Dana: BUUUUUURRRRRPPP!!!
'Scuse me. *pats huge belly*


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Aug 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *rubs your belly and eats some of the cake with you* mmm i missed it too. you getting fatter just makes me happy


Likewise, I see your smelliness and fatness as a joy to me. ^^ *gives you a cupcake*


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

*glomps it down and huge you* awww


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Nic to see that someone's back with extra fat.
> *rolls in about 90 extra large pizzas*
> It would've been 100, but Dana...
> Dana: BUUUUUURRRRRPPP!!!
> 'Scuse me. *pats huge belly*



*giggles* you sure are getting fat hun dana?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *giggles* you sure are getting fat hun dana?



Dana: Yup!
*belly growls causing a tiny tremor*
Oops! I'm still hungry!
Wanna rub my tummy?


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

sure ^^ *rubs your fat belly*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 4, 2008)

Dana: Mmm... Thanks! *eats 5 of the pizzas*
Ever since I was a baby, I had a huge appetite.
Now, my appetite is enormous, and still growing.
*eats 5 more pizzas*
Those pizzas were extra large, and I'm STILL really hungry.
Could you also feed me?
*huge belly growl causing tiny tremor*
My tummy says he's starving...


----------



## Renard De Fleureaux (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, um, if it helps, my cousin was Glouton. He's the one that origianlly watched you, and, when I got his account, marked Glouton, I got his watchlist, too, so, I got you along with it!


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 5, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Dana: Mmm... Thanks! *eats 5 of the pizzas*
> Ever since I was a baby, I had a huge appetite.
> Now, my appetite is enormous, and still growing.
> *eats 5 more pizzas*
> ...



*giggles and feeds you some pizza*


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Aug 5, 2008)

Renard De Fleureaux said:


> Oh, um, if it helps, my cousin was Glouton. He's the one that origianlly watched you, and, when I got his account, marked Glouton, I got his watchlist, too, so, I got you along with it!


Yup. *Snuggs* ^^ I sure do miss him...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 5, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *giggles and feeds you some pizza*


Nomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom....
Mmmmm... I feel much better... Thanks!
*pats growing tummy*


----------



## HiroJudgement (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh boy. Yet another marginally notable thread that has managed to regress into an RP cesspit.

How original.


----------



## technicolor222 (Aug 5, 2008)

oy... I'm a fat fur ^^ ... you know... since you asked and stuff... <<;


----------



## Khato (Aug 5, 2008)

HiroJudgement said:


> Oh boy. Yet another marginally notable thread that has managed to regress into an RP cesspit.
> 
> How original.



*nuzzlepouncescritch*

ur fat !!! i feed u

*feeds u ONE MILLION generic fattening foodstuff*

Gwaaaaaaaaargh! :3

But seriously, it _is_ putting me off slightly. I thought this thread was to discuss things.


----------



## Truhls (Aug 5, 2008)

pfft, im fat and glad to be so. People tell me to get in shape. I am in shape. Round is a shape.



Khato said:


> *nuzzlepouncescritch*
> 
> ur fat !!! i feed u
> 
> ...


 
Ew you fed him MCDONALDS !?!?!


----------



## technicolor222 (Aug 5, 2008)

:b I'll be honest, a title like "any fellow Fat Furs here?" is destined to attract a thousand RPs...


----------



## Khato (Aug 5, 2008)

Truhls said:


> Ew you fed him MCDONALDS !?!?!



Pfft, don't be silly. x3 McDonalds is clearly not generic


----------



## HiroJudgement (Aug 5, 2008)

He fed me ONE MILLION DOLLAR.

You go home now.


----------



## Sedit (Aug 5, 2008)

Renard De Fleureaux said:


> Oh, um, if it helps, my cousin was Glouton. He's the one that origianlly watched you, and, when I got his account, marked Glouton, I got his watchlist, too, so, I got you along with it!



Ahhh...I see!  That name, I know


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 6, 2008)

I knew I heard the name Glouton from somewhere!


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 7, 2008)

HiroJudgement said:


> Oh boy. Yet another marginally notable thread that has managed to regress into an RP cesspit.
> 
> How original.



I like how not a single mod has stepped in yet.
Go-go Moderation team! *dunce-hat emoticon*


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I worked out i am around 200lbs, but i could be a bit more, i really need to find some bathroom scales and check my weight, i am also 5'4"



lol midget! im 246 and 6'3.
but yeah, i could drop a pound or 2 (like 15! god i hate myself)
btw, i meant no harm when i called you a midget


----------



## toraldasquiggle (Sep 8, 2008)

A squirrel waddles in With a large girthy belly with thick fatty rolls a nicely rounded out rump two tubby stubby thighs and limbs filled with jiggely jello like fat he quickly hide behind something. Um hi Im a fat fur my names toral


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Raises Hand*


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Sep 8, 2008)

*waves* Fat is what I do best hehe. Says the foxcoon that's 5' 3" and 450 lbs. I do so love fatness hehe


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 8, 2008)

(I'm 14 by the way) I'm 5'10" and my weight is 232 lbs loll
But i'm not fat that much, muscle weight much more then fat XD


----------



## PJHippo (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, my fursona is fat (naturally!) and so am I! I'm 300 pounds irl.


----------



## Oniwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't have a fursona per sey, I've never taken the time to think bout it. But IRL I'm 6'6" and 560 pounds give or take. And until I read this thread I was the tallest person i've every heard of but whoa
This is the closest I've every come to meeting someone who is taller than me lol


----------



## Oniwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> 6'8" 285. Wanting to lose quite a bit. Used to be a twig before middle school.


 
*I meant to put that in my origional post hehe*


----------



## drewdle (Sep 18, 2008)

Doe fat admiration count? I'm far from a fat fur... 5'11" @ 117lbs. I have attempted valiantly to gain weight, both good and bad, and I can't seem to get to or keep past 120. I would prefer to be 145 or so? And, to be frank, I'd rather see that be soft, comfortable flab than hard lumpy muscle. 

I also prefer softness on my mate. Like some others have said, not morbidly obese, but just 10-20lbs overweight? Enough to be classified definitely chubby. I think that's damn sexy. I also agree with some comments made about the health effects of being a little chubby being greatly exaggerated. 

*cough* Ahem. I hope that wasn't too much to get into here.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 18, 2008)

I used to be.. does that count?


----------



## Mirka (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm 6'0", 200lbs. I use to be 280lbs when I was a teenager - I just replaced binge eating with chain smoking and lost the 80lbs. lol. I still have a weird shape though; but I've learnt how to wear the right clothes the right way to appear 'beefy' but slender. 

My fursona has a gut; but I haven't found an artist that draws the character as I see it yet.  My fursona is based off of me, body type and personality. Nothing like the beefy muscle or sickly thin fursona stuff here.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

Here, I'm about 200 lbs. 5'11.  ^_^


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 18, 2008)

Russian Rainbow said:


> Here, I'm about 200 lbs. 5'11.  ^_^


Isn't that healthy?


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> Isn't that healthy?


 
It sounds healthy, but I look big, at least to me. lol


----------



## Zentio (Sep 18, 2008)

My fursona isn't a fat furry as much as he's a furry that gets fat xP

It used to be a fat furry till I started getting all the weirdos IMing me just because they wanted to bounce on me and not actually talk.

IRL I'm 5' 7" and about 240lbs.


----------



## bozzles (Sep 18, 2008)

IRL I'm, like, vaguely overweight... borderline chubby. With HUGE MAN TITS. Ugh. I have a slouching issue because of that... I slouch to hide them.

EDIT: pic


----------



## Sedit (Oct 16, 2008)

whoa...been awhile since I checked in...seems it's been busy here!  Welcome all!


----------



## Tanner (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm five foot 6 inches and I'm 160-170 pounds. Stupid broken scale! DX

Is that of countingness?


----------



## Madness (Oct 17, 2008)

Well my Fursona tends to get pretty big here and there but in real life im not big at all.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 17, 2008)

well im 5'9'' and im 175lbs
harder better faster stronger


----------



## Journey (Oct 17, 2008)

RL i'm 5' 2" and at least 280 (though been awhile since I've actully been on a scale.) My fursona I tend to draw on the thin side though I still give her hips and puge on her tummy. I want her to look like she still eats.


----------



## Marodi (Oct 17, 2008)

lol I'm about 6ft and weigh about 161 pounds. I'm a bit of a fitness freak, i love working out xD but fat furs are cool  and i like this thread very much ^^


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Oct 21, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> *Raises Hand*



You're cute. ^_^


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 21, 2008)

x_PJ_Pete_x said:


> You're cute. ^_^


That's a first 

Thanks :-D


----------



## BD. (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm skinny: 6'2 and 170 pounds, but I've always drawn chubby/fat critters and find chub very attractive.  Always did far back as I can recall.


----------



## Sedit (Feb 3, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> *Raises Hand*



EEEP!  Your hat is eating your head!!!!!!


----------



## Sedit (Feb 3, 2009)

BD. said:


> I'm skinny: 6'2 and 170 pounds, but I've always drawn chubby/fat critters and find chub very attractive.  Always did far back as I can recall.



welll..than you came to the right place!


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 3, 2009)

I am here. Fat Gluttonous and randy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 3, 2009)

I consider myself fat, I'm 5 foot 9 inches and weight a little over 200 hundred pounds
though you couldn't tell that I'm fat if I have a big shirt on XD


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 4, 2009)

If you wanted my stats then In real life I am 5'9 around 210 but that goes up and down for some reason.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry if I was rude before, perhaps this educational video will be able to explain my position more articulately :V .

http://www.fat-pie.com/foodweeat.htm


----------



## Sedit (Feb 5, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Sorry if I was rude before, perhaps this educational video will be able to explain my position more articulately :V .
> 
> http://www.fat-pie.com/foodweeat.htm



Mmmmmmmmmmmmm......fat pie!!!!  Where can I get some fat pie?


----------

